# Johnson Grass toxic?



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I read this and wondered if it might be a contributing factor in folks who are experiencing alot of bloat with their animals?

Johnsongrass has been used for forage and to stop erosion, but it is often considered a weed for the following reasons:

1) Foliage that becomes wilted from frost or drought during hot dry weather can contain sufficient amounts of hydrogen cyanide to kill cattle and horses if it is eaten in quantity.

2)The foliage can cause 'bloat' in such herbivores from the accumulation of excessive nitrates; otherwise, it is edible.

3) It grows and spreads so quickly that it can 'choke out' other cash crops that have been planted by farmers.
[attachment=1:2b3kjo6d]Johnsongrass.jpg[/attachment:2b3kjo6d]
[attachment=0:2b3kjo6d]Distribution Map.png[/attachment:2b3kjo6d]
This species occurs in crop fields, pastures, abandoned fields, rights-of-way, forest edges, and along streambanks. It is considered to be one of the ten worst weeds in the world.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Kinda purdy for a weed  Have seen it along the rivers but other then that, we are dominated by cheet grass followed by tumble weeds and sage.

The nitrate thing though got me thinking. We have high nitrates in our water here. Will have to do some research and see if maybe that is a factor in the bloat we get.


----------

